# Scca mk1 questions



## lacazet2k (Feb 26, 2020)

Well I'm building a scirocco in my sig. I have a few questions though. If I were to get Into say club racing or just track day events. Would they even allow my car to compete? What supporting mods would I have to run? Cage, harness ect. Just fig I'd get an idea while waiting for my rule book to appear in the mail


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

Rule books are online too: https://www.scca.com/pages/cars-and-rules

your better off starting with a used racer, less work and costs less. You can buy an SCCA MK1 rabbit for about $3k that needs minor work to get ready.


----------



## HPScirocco (Feb 26, 2011)

As you might guess from my username, I race a Mk1 Scirocco in SCCA H Production, as do a few other people.

If you want to do wheel to wheel racing in SCCA (or any other organization) don't do ANY mods until you have read the rules AND talked to / corresponded with current racers in that class, preferably VW racers. The rules are typically VERY specific as to what is and isn't allowed, and in many cases quite arbitrary. Just as a for instance, in H Production (probably the best class in SCCA for a Mk1 VW IMO) cam DURATION is free, LIFT is limited. You can't TOUCH the insides of the intake or head ports except for very limited port matching. Etc etc.

The cheapest SCCA class in which to race a Mk1 is ITC, but that class has all but dried up in many parts of the country. It is a great starting place though, and there are likely quite a few "dormant" ITC (or ITB Mk1 GTIs) parked in garages.

NYFAM is right, it is MUCH cheaper to buy rather than build, especially for a beginner. I bought my Scirocco as an ITC car, ran it that way for a few years, then gradually upgraded it to an H Production car. I've reworked pretty much every part of the car at least once over the years so I didn't lose much hobby pleasure by buying.

Another tip - treat any used race car as an "assembled kit" - despite being much cheaper than building from scratch, it seems like there is always something significantly wrong with any used race car. So go over it with a fine tooth comb.

OTOH, if you want to start off with track days / DE events, the only rules are safety rules, mods are on you. But again if the eventual goal is wheel-wheel have those rules in mind so you don't mod the wrong thing.

What part of the country are you in?

Edit - That's pretty funny, a member for 9 years and that's my first post! I think I joined to send a PM to someone with parts for sale!


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

HPscirocco - I also understand the vintage racing have a place for the VW MK1 also. I don't know very much about vintage classes but I it seems that the rules are a little more open. I know some racers from down south that have been racing their MK1 cars in vintage racing recently.
Cheers


----------

